

Please Review my Startup: Synnk.com - mrbird

This is actually somewhere in between a startup and a side project.  It's for those times you want to get together, but aren't sure when, where, or even who will be there.  The group can propose options and vote on them.<p>I posted it a while back, but have done a total redesign and added some important improvements since then.<p>Please try it out!  Thanks for any advice or feedback.
======
rkalla
Very cool idea... I have my critical hat on though, so don't take offense to
any of this and please weigh it with the other feedback you get -- this is
just my own personal take on the service.

\-- As soon as I read "You and your friends can propose places, times, discuss
them, and vote on them." I thought "well that isn't going to work" or at the
least "I wouldn't use that" because...

* The few times I've had to plan group events (3 or more people) unless I brought choices to the table, no more than 3 typically, and times... the planning died immediately. No one ever provides feedback to the capacity you'd like them to when planning an event, the most time-slice you can get out of most folks is to click a "yes" or "no" button -- unless you have unusually patient friends... mine are all in tech and we all have A.D.D.

* "Synnk keeps track of it..." I love that you don't require a login. I created an event and got the email and clicked it and was looking at my event. YAY

* Right now I might plan something like Synnk is targeting by just SMS'ing my friends. Trying and figure out how to offer something more convenient or compelling than this... cause SMS is so damn simple and personal that more times than not, you get a reply... email's sit in people's inboxes and die. Just a thought.

ETC NOTES * Great name! * If this takes off, support for SMS is a must. * You
might define like 2 or 3 simple markup-esque codes that can be used in email
or SMS messages that the system parses out into locations and times easily and
quickly so when I send that _original_ email, it's all in there for me...
something like parsing "l:" as a location and "t:" as an optional time slot.
This is pie in the sky stuff, just listing it here.

So in summary, I think if you focus on the participant feedback being the
hardest thing to get, and structure some changes to the service around making
all that part of it easier, the service will be easier and more attractive to
use for simple quick stuff.

------
mrbird
Clickable: <http://synnk.com>

------
DanielStraight
It seems kind of odd that I don't have to sign up for anything to use the
site, but I do have to sign up for something to send feedback.

